
Introducing Pixel, our new phone made by Google - tf2manu994
https://blog.google/products/pixel/introducing-pixel-our-new-phone-made-google/
======
sosuke
Unrelated comment but this is the first time I've seen a TLD used like this.
Owning a TLD will be the new .com won't it.

~~~
SimpleXYZ
That is interesting. I think custom TLD's cost a huge amount of money though
(like $200k).

